# Our fallen officers



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

To Our Fallen Officers

You have done your duty, 

kept all safe from harm's way.

until that fateful day, 

when you were taken away

from your Family, Friends, Fellow Officers,

and the Communities, in which you

swore "to Serve &amp; Protect"

Your watch is now over,

may you rest with your 

Brother &amp; Sister Officers

whom have sworn the same before you.

Time is now for Us to take the watch

as you stand on The Almighty's right side.

May all of you watch &amp; protect us from harm's way.

Rest in Peace my Fellow Officers.

You will always be forever in our hearts.


----------

